
Encryption Pioneers Disagree About Apple-FBI Case - nkurz
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/crypto-legends-apple-fbi-rsa,news-22344.html
======
jszymborski
What I'd give to be in a room with Ron Rivest, Whitfield Diffie, Martin
Hellman, Adi Shamir and Moxie Marlinspike...

~~~
ikeboy
Also, apparently one of them isn't a "prominent cryptographer".

Wonder which one of the five they don't include.

(Or is it a typo and supposed to be 5 instead of 4?)

~~~
jszymborski
Maybe Moxie? He's a personal security hero and he (co?)wrote the Axolotl
protocol, but I'm not sure if we can call him a cryptographer.

